# My first 45cm planted tank



## lovevc (Nov 24, 2010)

*45cm Two month update Apr 1st*

im starting a planted tank in my dorm, i been waiting it for long time  so excited

tank: 45x28x30cm(10g)
light: ikea lamp and a 40cm PL light from AI 24w(it sux)
filter: fluval c4 hob
substrate: lambo

plant: all plants are coming from my 65gallon at home. HC, pogestemon helferi, assorted moss, blyxa japonica, Staurogyne repens, unknown (i call it mushroom plant), and unknown background plants in the left corner, java fern, unknown floating plant

shall we start?  
i know the hardscape sux a little bit. cant find a perfect driftwood or stone.
driftwoods are from lucky's.
i boiled the driftwood and soaked in my bath tub for a week, is extremely dirty and i have to skin it. so choice driftwood wisely xD

planting hc and tying moss took me few hrs lol

now the tank is up running  gonna get some CRS and Yellow shrimp after reading week
all pics are taken from my phone, quality sux


----------



## lovevc (Nov 24, 2010)

added a little conditioner and excel, gonna set up diy co2 tmr
co2 kit is from ebay, citric acid+baking soda
still need coke bottles and baking soda 
bought nag aqua music glass diffuser & glass bubble counter, is still on the way, so ill just use the ladder diffuser first
gonna tie more moss on little piece of coconut shell today


----------



## greg (Apr 29, 2012)

Very nice setup for a dorm room. I like the hardscape you have designed. Should be very calming when studying.

Greg


----------



## lovevc (Nov 24, 2010)

greg said:


> Very nice setup for a dorm room. I like the hardscape you have designed. Should be very calming when studying.
> 
> Greg


thx, a plant tank helps me shift my attention lol, otherwise ill just drown in tv shows and video games


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

nice scape! and really nice tank! really love the dimensions when I got the same tank as you


----------



## lovevc (Nov 24, 2010)

brapbrapboom said:


> nice scape! and really nice tank! really love the dimensions when I got the same tank as you


yeah but i would prefer 45x30x30


----------



## lovevc (Nov 24, 2010)

is been a month now  
my tank is still not cycled
having no2 spike atm 

i got 10 crs 2 amano and 2 otto
HC cuba & mosses are going well, 2 of my pogostemon helferi melted, but i can see a little bit of new shoots so there might be a chance for it to bounce back.
First time have success with blyxa japonica, i think this plant hate hard water, all of my blyxa melted in my 65gallon with 13gh. they actually grew quite a bit in my 10g 

lets hope all my shrimp can survive from no2 spike 

pictures are from my cell, sorry abt the quality


----------



## lovevc (Nov 24, 2010)

more pictures


----------



## lovevc (Nov 24, 2010)

day 30


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

Its a very nice looking scape. As for the spike keep the water changes up or you risk losing lifestock


----------



## Yann (Feb 16, 2013)

Looking good, your moss is taking off!


----------



## lovevc (Nov 24, 2010)

thx guys, this constant ammonia leach from susbstrate is driving me crazy now


----------



## lovevc (Nov 24, 2010)

It's been 2 month now..All my fauna's are safe and soundd
HC's are growing thick.. maybe i should trim it
downoi and blyxa finally starting to spread a little


----------



## lovevc (Nov 24, 2010)

*shrimp shrimp shrimp*

received my first batch of babies last week, i can see couple shrimplets, they are growing xD

i think i have 4 berried female for now, 2s grade 2 ss grade


----------



## greg (Apr 29, 2012)

Beautiful tank. The plants are so healthy and lush!


----------



## s2rai (Sep 28, 2010)

Nice tank!

How are you finding the DIY kit from Ebay?


----------



## lovevc (Nov 24, 2010)

s2rai said:


> Nice tank!
> 
> How are you finding the DIY kit from Ebay?


it works fine. but gonna check all the connection with soap water and replace tube frequently


----------

